# Going to Q7 Launch Training tues/weds will report back



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have been fortunate enough for our dealership to have a Q7 on disaply since late February. So i have already experienced driving it, talking about it, and folding down all the seats. But tomorrow i go to Santa Cruz, CA for the Launch traning required for Audi Brand Specialists.
I hear we get to drive the Q7, XC90, X5, and GX470 and that the later 3 compare in no way to the awesome Audi. 
Check back in this thread on thursday for pictures and a summary of the experience.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Going to Q7 Launch Training tues/weds will report back (ProjectA3)*

I am back and dont have time to do a write-up now but i took a good amount of pictures.
Colors there were Sycamore green (beautiful), quartz grey, silver, Lava Grey, and black. also an imola yellow RS4 and a Daytona Grey RS4 on hand to be drooled on.
the Q7 is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: Going to Q7 Launch Training tues/weds will report back (ProjectA3)*

We are looking forward to the write up, so start typing!

















_Modified by 993 at 6:41 PM 5/4/2006_


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Going to Q7 Launch Training tues/weds will report back (ProjectA3)*

Can't wait to hear. Any with expresso interior?


----------

